# Winter fishing?



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

How is the winter saltwater fishing in SC? I lived down in Charleston many years ago and people did fishing year round from what I can remember. I'm looking for a trip to somewhere to experience winter saltwater fishing other than the Chesapeake Bay (lower). Any insight will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
Tight lines!


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

wannabeangler said:


> How is the winter saltwater fishing in SC? I lived down in Charleston many years ago and people did fishing year round from what I can remember. I'm looking for a trip to somewhere to experience winter saltwater fishing other than the Chesapeake Bay (lower). Any insight will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> Tight lines!


Here's today's report form the Myrtle Beach site to help you out..... http://www.gotomyrtlebeach.com/fishing-report-myrtle-beach/


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the help! My time is open and travels are not limited, so I hope I can get into some briney fish!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

go scroll down and looks at my previous posts- I live in Chesapeake, VA but still travel home to SC on long weekends to fish....I wouldn't invest that much to skunk- there is a creek in my backyard right now.

general summary:

winter in SC inshore- speckled trout and reds- reds are more tolerant of the cold, a few flounder (some of my fellow kayak fisherman have been getting them)
FW- blue cats are known for being active in the winter. Santee Cooper lakes are a good bet. Some quality LM bass will also be taken in the winter. I knew of an elder gentleman who exclusively fishes Santee Cooper lakes for bass in the winter- he says fish are still generally active on warmer days and far less boat traffic.

I now almost exclusively kayak fish or boat bum around. 

In the meantime, I am trying to figure out this Northwest River yellow perch and crappie deal.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

bluefish1928 said:


> go scroll down and looks at my previous posts- I live in Chesapeake, VA but still travel home to SC on long weekends to fish....I wouldn't invest that much to skunk- there is a creek in my backyard right now.
> 
> general summary:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help!


----------

